# Audio Ducking



## jayee (Mar 31, 2015)

I would love to see a plugin for OBS which would fade-out the output audio (eg: game sound, background music) simultaneously while my microphone is activated (whether from push to talk or voice activated) so only my voice can be heard. I've been looking forward to seeing this plugin come into fruition for the past year but no one has come out with one, or at least not that I know of.

It would be pretty awesome since it would make the caster's voice much more easier to understand over the game sounds and/or background music.

*A good example is this:*

Imagine you're streaming (insert game here) while also having (insert music streaming service) playing in the background. The songs being played are not always set at the same volume because some are louder than others. In a scenario like that and you're trying to talk with your viewers, they might have trouble hearing you if the volume of the music overpowers your voice.

I'm hoping someone can come up with a plugin made exactly for this or, hopefully, OBS implements it themselves. :)


----------



## Jack0r (Mar 31, 2015)

*Auto-Duck in Real Time*


----------



## PF4NDY (Apr 2, 2015)

I would also love to see it integrated and not having to install another third party program which also costs money in full version.


----------



## lorddrachenblut (Apr 6, 2015)

From the original description one thing I would like to see is an auto level setting where all audio is played back at the same level.

Auto-Duck in real time looks interesting but is a windows only solution leaving people like me, a Linux user, and Mac people out in the cold


----------



## EpicReset (Aug 10, 2015)

So i'm assuming that there is not yet a filter or plugin in the new multiplatform version that allows input on one mic channel to lower the other channels... hmm... I wonder if this would be an easy filter/plugin to make for the new multiplatform


----------



## Degath (Sep 21, 2015)

A program of mine called Degath's Ducker is a free option but is only compatible with Windows unfortunately. You can google to find several file sharing services with varying versions available or visit my home page to get the absolute latest version.


----------



## zfleeman (Feb 7, 2016)

Degath said:


> A program of mine called Degath's Ducker is a free option but is only compatible with Windows unfortunately. You can google to find several file sharing services with varying versions available or visit my home page to get the absolute latest version.



This is the bee's knees. Thank you.


----------



## Kearstin (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm definitely in favor of this for Mac. Elgato's program has it auto adjust based on when the mic is being used, and it's nice.


----------

